# Torque Converter Problems



## exkuisiteone (Feb 2, 2006)

i just put a new motor in my 240. I bolted the trans up and the engine would not turn. So i backed the trans off and now it will turn.  I took the torque converter off, and put it back on. same thing! does any one know if the outer shaft on the trans is supposed turn. I can turn the inner shaft by hand but the outer shaft wont budge. PLEASE HELP!!!!! I miss my baby and this is killing me!!!!!!!


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Check the torque converter as shown in the following picture:


----------



## exkuisiteone (Feb 2, 2006)

ive tried that and stilll nothing..... the outer shaft on the trans does not turn. but the inner will..........is that the problem?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Did the tranny work OK with the old motor? If so, then there's nothing wrong with the tranny.


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

the trans is probably in the park position


----------



## exkuisiteone (Feb 2, 2006)

ok. it is not in park. in neutral but it still wont turn!!!


----------



## rabid_chihuahua (May 26, 2007)

the outer transmission shaft, better known as the stator/reactor shaft, is fixed and will not rotate.

The inner transmission shaft, known as the turbine shaft, should rotate freely without much resistance.

After bolting everything together, you should be able to rotate the Converter/Flexplate/Engine with a little bit of force. If not, something is wrong.


----------

